# Alle Lüfter drehen auf vollen Touren aber Pc startet nicht



## Delirium (24. September 2011)

*Alle Lüfter drehen auf vollen Touren aber Pc startet nicht*

Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich das Problem das mein Rechner dieses Problem hat, ich brauch ca 4-10 versuche ( on off redet stromlos) bis er dann wirklich hochfährt. Wenn er dann lÄuft ist alles ganz normal. Grus


----------



## samtron (25. September 2011)

*AW: Alle Lüfter drehen auf vollen Touren aber Pc startet nicht*

hallo zusammen 
hast du dein PC gefönet und wenn nicht mach mal auf, schiesse Bilder von deinem MB. und genau in gucken alle Elkos Gesund sind dann melde dich hier 
es könnte auch dein CPU sein, einfach testen oder prüfen
bis dann


----------



## DAEF13 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Alle Lüfter drehen auf vollen Touren aber Pc startet nicht*

Entweder ist das Netzteil kaputt (in einem anderen PC testen), die Grafikkarte kaputt (auch in einem anderen PC testen), oder das Mainboard ist defekt oder falsch eingestellt.
Resette erst einmal das BIOS (per Jumper, ClearCMOS Knopf oder Batterie rausnehmen).
Probier auch einmal die Onboardgrafik aus, vielleicht ist sie als primäres Ausgabegerät eingestellt. - das entfällt, man sollte schon den Startpost lesen


----------



## Semih91 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Alle Lüfter drehen auf vollen Touren aber Pc startet nicht*

Teilweise passierte es mir auch. Hast du OCéd? Wenn ja bring auf Standardeinstellung und veruschs so die Tage mal..


----------



## Delirium (26. September 2011)

Wenn der Rechner an ist lauft er ohne mucken. Kann ich es anders testen ausser in einen anderem pc, ich habe kein anderen zum testen.

Also füge ich mal zusammen was sein könnte:
- Netzteil defekt
- GraKa defekt
- MB defekt

Ich schalte den PC an ca 3-4 sek läuft alles auf max Drehzahl dann regelt es sich runter 1-2 sek dann im Wechsel von 2-3 sek volle Drehzahl langsame Drehzahl.

Wenn ich den PC dann 2-10 mal an aus mache fährt er normal hoch.


----------



## Delirium (26. September 2011)

Was das OC angeht hab ich nichts verändert nur das der Turbo bis 4 GHz steigt wenn eben benöttigt wird, was aber so gut wie nie vorkommt.
Die CPU lauft zu 80% zwischen 1,6 und 2 GHz wenn ich dann mal lightroom oder ein spiel laufen gab dann geht sie such Selters über die 3,5 - 3,6 GHz


----------



## simpel1970 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Alle Lüfter drehen auf vollen Touren aber Pc startet nicht*

Teste (wenn möglich) ein anderes Netzteil. Hintergrund: [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ComputerBase Forum


----------

